# Project Bigger Red



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm building an 84 200 BR just for something different. Gonna put 32 inch Backs on the rear and prolly a 30 mudlite on the front. I'm making a reduction box to go between the engine and rear axle that is going give me an effective 8.72 rear gear, shes not gonna be a speed demon to say the least. Here is a pic with my ranchers 27 inch mudlites on the back. It's sitting at the height of where it should be with 32's,thats why the 27's are off the floor.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

going to be pretty sweet


----------



## CHEVYLUV80 (Dec 21, 2009)

What rear end are you using?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wanted to do that a few years ago. Was gonna call it "project super trike" lol.. never got around to it. cant wait to see the outcome.


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

its a recon rear I had laying around...would have preffered a rancher for the enclosed axle but gotta go with what is available. Both use the same gear set with the 3.69 ratio. I wanted to use a 250es or 300 rear for the 3.89 gears but they are a reverse rotation from the other bikes.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to do this but I was dreaming of a full moter swap to. Good luck, can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

I thought about a motor swap but I just wanna see what the lil 200 can do with a ton of gear. The fact that it should only weigh about 400-425 lbs doesnt hurt either. My buddy just bought a new XMR and its sweet but it weighs almost 1000 pounds. I love the power of the new big bore bikes and they are awesome but I prefer to keep a light machine that you can actually move around. I'm gonna build up one of the 200 motors I got layin around with some compression, a carb, and a cam and try to play with the auto clutch weights to get them to engage a little higher. With the reduction box I am making it should provide an overall 152:1 reduction in 1 low versus the factory 61.5:1. Only driving two wheels also means that my overall torque budget is only split to the 2 wheel versus 4.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

it's gonna be a 3wheel tank lol. the plus side to weighing 4-500 lbs is you can pick it up and move it over if you get stuck instead of winching and pulling my raptor used to weigh about 425lbs and thats what i'd do


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool build, ready to see the finished product!


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

Made some more progress...got the forks stretched and the snorkel figured out. Just put the tank and seat on for reference. Still have a lot of work to do before the frame is ready for paint or coating.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is your snorkel run through your frame? Its gonna be a bad dude. Need to finish it so we can see this thing running. I think its the soggy bottom boys that have a guy that rides one of these and they are unstoppable. Nice build man.


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment.The airbox is connected to the frame from the factory and breathes from under the tank. I changed it so that it comes up in front of the tank so I can extend it higher. I'm gonna start workin on the next big challenge....the gear reduction box. I have it figured out just gotta bunch of machining to do.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well good luck man. It will be worth it


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

Made some more progress...got some 27's to roll it around on. The gear reducion box is almost done, so as soon as I finish that I'll be able to make the mounts for it and finish up the frame. Here it is nose to nose with a stock tired Big Red.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

That awesome


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

That is one huge trike


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Frankenstein big red. Love it!! Looks good. Love to see the finished product.



Overtime!!!! 
Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

that's incredibly cool man.


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

Some more pics...got the reduction box made and mounted and got the frame almost done. The plastics are just for pics right now as I still got to put a motor in and finish up the body mounts. Its on 27 inch 589's right now as thats all I have at the moment. They only measure about 25 inches as you can tell in comparison to the stock Big Red. The final height wil be about 3 inches higher when I get the 32's in the back and a 30 up front.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I wanna ride it! Thats a slight adjustment from my old Honda 185S lol. Its lookin good.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Bigred86 (Feb 10, 2013)

Did the trike die?!?!


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

No...it is just waiting on funds for rims and tires....i really need to reduce the number of projects I start...


----------

